# Shadows of Lumeia Action Thread (Legacy of the All-Father RP)



## TheAllFather (Nov 12, 2010)

*Shadows of Lumeia
A Legacy of the All-Father Roleplay*​



The very aptly named _Arterial Station_ was the hub of nearly all travel in and out of the system. It was a constant wave of traffic, civilian, merchant and military alike. Not a single corner of the station was saved from the hustle of never-ending traffic, being crammed with low-lifes and scum of all sorts. The sight of armed Arbites was very common throughout the station to monitor activity and to serve as a presence of authority to hinder the thoughts of rebellion and heresy onboard the station.

It was also the closest to the unknown Xenos ship which had mysteriously appeared within the system three days ago. Sensor sweeps of the vessel revealed no outward energy outputs, weaponry and no life signs, revealing the ship to be an unpowered, drifting hulk.

The most peculiar of events happened when a boarding team had been dispatched to the unknown vessel but did not return. Communications with them had been severed and their signals could not be found anywhere on the ship.

So, the government of the system decided to send for help from Inquisitorial agents whom maintained a presence within the system. The first to get the message was Inquisitor Antheros, an incredibly clandestine individual whose history is largely unknown. A man of incredibly psykic and Xenos knowledge, he is the perfect man for the job despite his unfamiliar and dark air he carries about him.

The Thunderhawk he had secured for the mission was located at dock B-23. It was a largely unused dock reserved especially for Inquisitorial agents for matter such as today. The large chamber was empty, save the Thunderhawk itself, a handful of menials and adepts of the Mechanicus and Antheros himself, whom stood at the ramp of the Thunderhawk, speaking with an Adept and going over last-minute checks of the vessel.

The man was a very large and imposing figure. Dressed in a very ornate and rare make of Power Armor that was colored a deep gold, wearing a long, flowing red cape and a rather oversized Plasma pistol strapped to his side. Somewhere in his armor was concealed a pair of Bolt pistols and strapped to his back was a chainsword inscribed with prayers and holy wardings.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

The Ordo Xenos Thunderhawk, 'Silenus', soared through the deep black of space; it's black hull blended into the inky void of nothingness. On board were five Deathwatch marines, each noticeably different from his brothers. The one nearest to the Thunderhawk's hatch was admiring his blade, a smile on his youthful face; his short, ginger hair and his youthful appearance somehow fitted his codename: Sparrow. His right shoulder pad beared the mark of the Revilers chapter. 

"Do you have to stare at that blade all the time Sparrow?" Hawk asked the young marine, tapping his feet on the hull in a constant rythmic beat. Hawk was a marine from the Red Talons chapter, and he preffered to use heavy artillery rather than light, stealth oriented weapons; next to him was his decorated Heavy Bolter, he treats the Heavy Boltgun like a father would treat a son and even named it 'Trimmer'.

"At least I don't tap the hull of a vehicle EVERY time we're sent out on a mission! Keep to your bad habits and let me keep to mine, Hawk!" Sparrow snapped, he often fought with Hawk over such small things.

"Would both of you be silent? I'm trying to get some rest before we board the vessel..." Said a Veteran marine sitting opposite the two, his grey stormy eyes glaring at the marines. His codename was Owl, it's an appropriate name for someone like him; not just because he's wise and intellegant, but also because he sleeps almost all the time when not in combat. The Veteran's right shoulder pad labled him as a marine from the Blood Ravens chapter, a chapter filled to the brim with knowledge seeking warriors.

Their leader sighed, he didn't want a fight now, this was too important a mission. The Deathwatch captain's codename was Raven, and he was the first out of the squad to discard his name and records for his bird related codename. He looked over at the newest marine in his squad, he was nothing more than a replacement to the other members of the Terror Falcons; Raven however wanted to make the guy feel welcome, and so he spoke to him.

"How are you feeling Aquila? I hope that my brotheres have made you feel like one of us..."


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Cassius*

Cassius moved through the docks with a large bag thrown over one shoulder. It was another assignment from the Inquisition. He shook his head. They were luck on this one. His kill team was returning from another successful mission when the ship had to take on supplies. They had snatched him rather quickly. Spacers on the orbital docks had made mention of the ship. 

As Cassius checked his orders again he shook his head. Unknown ship drifting through the system unpowered, and apparently unmanned. Another hulk scouring, lovely. This would be the 4th ‘hulk scour’ he had been assigned on. Inquisition mixed with Deathwatch, 9th time for that. He thought about the marines. So many people were amazed by them. Truthfully Cassius didn’t see the big deal. He had been on missions involving the ruinous powers. His appeal and awe for the mighty warriors had ended the day he killed two, one a twisted librarian.

Dock B-23 he was there finally. Inside he could see the Inquisitor standing on the ramp. Cassius scratched at the halo on his head before placing a hat over it again. The damn thing always itched, but with very little information about this man meant he needed to keep it in place. On several other occasions his very presence had incited psykers to go insane.

Cassius approached at a march. Some distance away he felt the presence of the psyker. Yep looked official, that’s what this man was. Well damn, Cassius thought as he moved closer, guess the halo stays on. This man was wearing powered armor and had a plasma pistol on one hip. Yep he was important to someone. Several feet away from this man Cassius halted and let the bag hit the floor.

“Cassius reporting as ordered,” he snapped to attention and saluted. Hopefully this man wouldn’t ask to shake his hand or touch him. Psykers always saw him as normal when he had the halo on until they tried to touch him. At that point almost all of them pulled away except for a few with enough willpower and toughness to finish the interaction. After this they all seemed to move away quickly.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

"How are you feeling Aquila? I hope that my brothers have made you feel like one of us..."

_Huh, Aquila...I'll never get used to that..._Kreios thought to himself. This was not his name. He had served the Emperor under his own name for the past 227 years; He only permitted this 'Raven' to call him this to keep the squads moral up and to avoid any unneccesary fights.

"I look forward to fighting alongside you, brother." He had yet to talk much to any of the marines; the pain of his last squad's demise was still to fresh in his memory to get close to any other battle brothers.

+++

_Adrastos could not see any further than 5 metres inf ront of him; the cruel sand storms of this desert world limited his vision as such even with his enhanced physiology and helmets sensors. 

It was then the creatures attacked. He had never seen these beasts before, they were totally unknown to the Imperium; and they were just as deadly as one would expect. Quickly, they lost Brother Sven'gar from the Wolf Brothers, his heavy bolters being devoured as the sand-wyrm cut him up with razor-like teeth, before swallowing him whole. 

Adrastos let off a few lose shells into the sand-wyrms head, slowing the beast down slightly. It disappeared in to the sand from where it had came. The respite did not last long however, as a further 2 of the creatures burst through the sand, one of them taking the top half of brother Tyria, the second taking the bottom. Tyria, of the Blood Angels, was lost to them all, the only piece of him remaining his left arm, which fell lifelessly on the floor.

This time Adrastos was more prepared. He shot one of the sand-wyrms as it landed, the mass-reactive shells detonating inside the creature. Before it could recover, Kreios was upon it, his master-crafted spear crushing the cursed thing under its weight.

With two left, he turned on the spot searching for them. His last two brothers were killed before his eyes, but they took one of the sand-wyrms with them. It was then the last one turned to face him. With the Emperors name on his lips, he charged the cursed thing, raising his storm shield as he did so. He threw his spear at the charging craeture, which embedded itself in the sand-wyrms eyes. This creature must have been resilient to pain however, as it crashed into him, the impact so strong it shattered his storm shield. 

He was winded, on the floor, with the sand-wyrm slowly approaching. His leg was broken; his will almost spent. All he had was his gladius. 

The sand-wyrm dropped onto him, Kreios catching its jaws in his hands. The things teeth cut straight through his armour, he was now holding the beast back with his hands embedded in the things maw. With a savage cry, he wrenched one of his hands free, grabbed his gladius, and swung for the beasts neck. Miraculously the blade struck, decapitating the beast.

Without a word, he picked up his spear; continuing to walk to the rendevour point, alone._

He re-checked his weapons once again, slowly caressing the weapons as he offered prayers to the Emperor and the weapons machine-spirit.

He awaited for the mission to begin, replaying his previous squads final battle over in his mind.


----------



## TheAllFather (Nov 12, 2010)

With a final nod and wave of his hand, Antheros dismissed the Adept. After the robed individual had departed, Antheros reached into a compartment on his armor and withdrew a lho-stick, lighting it with a simple match and stuck it in his mouth.

After taking a draw, he removed it from his mouth and exhaled the smoke, looking around the empty hangar. Something about this mission drew him to it like a moth to a flame. He had known that he possessed a little psychic potential, but he had been masterful to conceal it from the Inquisition using his own kinds of persuasion and cunning. What drew him here was something deep, something he knew he could never possibly fathom much less describe. It was as though this was his destiny, that something much, much larger than himself was drawing him inexorably forward and towards the Hulk.

Letting out a deep sigh, he replaced the stick into his mouth and pulled the report from another compartment on his person, reading over the lettering displayed on the data pad. The hulk had been reported by local forces only three days ago, no doubt displaying the system's importance and the Imperial presence within the sector. It was a mere twenty thousand light years from Holy Terra and sat on the arm of the galaxy that contained other more vital planets such as Armageddon. If this system was to be invaded and conquered, their foes would have an open doorway to the Imperium's back door.

He replaced the pad into the compartment from which he had taken it from and turned to the individual whom approached him, pinching his stick between his fingers and pulling it from his mouth to exhale another puff of smoke. He noted the individual's bearing, nodding as he looked him up and down. He had a strange feeling of this particular individual, but when he took a step to approach him, his heart lept into this throat, though he showed no outward signs of it.

He just stopped and narrowed his eyes slightly. An Untouchable. "Greetings, Cassius. There is no need for such a formal introduction, but it is well appreciated." He dared not take another step forward. He knew well of Untouchables, encountering them several times in his duties as Inquisitor, and even as an Acolyte. "I trust you have been briefed on our mission?"


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Cassius*

Cassius took note of the Inquisitor’s reaction to his presence. The psyker’s eyes had narrowed ever so slightly. He had seen that look before. Some psykers tried to hide their feelings or reactions, but most could not.

As the Inquisitor finished his sentence Cassius remained at attention. He tried to keep his voice from carrying out of the hanger. “I received the request two hours ago Sir. Xeno hulk reported in system. According to the orders we are to investigate the thing. According to what I received were would be a mixed team assigned to a ‘standard’ hulk scour. Is this correct Sir?”

Cassius glanced around. Thus far it appeared he was the first to arrive. He had been told this would be a combined force. He was either early, or they were late. As he snapped back to the man before him Cassius decided he must be early. At that thought he cursed in his mind, there would have been time for another round with his team.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

As the cryo ship "Ventrius" left the warp, it fired off a torpedo pod. But this torpedo carried not ordinance, rather a weapon for man far greater in purpose. It was Puritan. He had been traveling from nearly a third of the galaxy away, to get near to holy Terra. The inquisition had summoned him from his chapter and after a dozen missions for death watch in his home sector, he was "promoted" to defend a far more sensitive area. He had been traveling to mars and then would be routed to where he was needed, however when this hulk presented it's self, the need for someone of his talents was great, so astropaths rerouted his ship here. The cryo tube was feeding information of the mission to him, and his current location as he flew silently towards the station. When it neared the station the station controls guided the pod to dock B-23. 

The inquisitor was there, and had just spoken to Cassius. His pod was grabbed buy a automated servo arm before the deck's autograv could pull it down. Then the pod was turned upright and placed into a clamp before activation could take place. It took almost 3 minutes before the pod was fully activated. In a cloud of steam and loud hissing, the door of the pod swung open. And with a loud Thump, Puritan took his first step in nearly a decade. The Large bulky figure strode across the deck with obvious determination. His MK IV terminator armor was very ornate. His shoulder and chest were covered with inscriptions and dangling with holo-prayers. The rites and prayers on it took months to complete. His shoulder bared his chapter marking. The Exorcists. Shrouded in secret nearly as much as the grey knights, his chapter was known for being the choice when fighting daemons. His Incinerator pattern heavy flamer had been put on safety for the long flight, but Puritan fired up his chain fist just to make sure he was not completely unarmed. 

"Antheros," Puritain began, " Deathwatch, Veteran chapter Exorcists, Macus Opheila, code name: Puritan. Reporting as ordered." His speech was slow and deep, and he removed his helmet as he spoke to show respect and show his face. Which he was not fond of doing, as it was obvious the distortion on his face was not a war wound, but rather from something far more sinister. The demon who had possessed him was named Slitherous. His name was never far from Puritan's mind. It was a constant reminder of the capabilities of chaos. He waited for a response.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Cassius*

Cassius turned as the massive thing approached. It was a terminator. Strange, he thought, why the heavy firepower? What the hell was the inquisition holding from him this time? Space marines were one thing, but a full terminator always meant trouble.

The Astartes stopped and spoke. _"Antheros,"_ the Terminator began, _" Deathwatch, Veteran chapter Exorcists, Macus Opheila, code name: Puritan. Reporting as ordered." _ Exorcists. Cassius knew the name. He was warned about them. Funny, he never thought he would meet one.
There was a mark upon the man's face. As Cassius turned back toward the Inquisitor he remembered where he had seen the marks before. Many of those who had been possessed had them. Each was unique, but they always had something from their possession. 

What the hell had he gotten into? What would require men such as these? A psyker, yes that was something he could expect. A man from a chapter that routinely used daemon possession to train their men unheard of. An Untouchable added to the mix. What wasn’t he being told? What was the Inquisition holding back this time?


----------



## TheAllFather (Nov 12, 2010)

Antheros threw his Lho stick aside, glancing to Cassius. "More or less. However, there is something about this vessel that we feel is simply not... right. We feel that this is much more than a mere derilect ship." He turned to the newcomer, gesturing Cassius' gaze to him. "Macus here is testamount to our beliefs." He looked the individual up and down, standing eye-to-eye with the Marine not even flinching.

"There is something amiss onboard that ship, and we are to see into the suspicions of the Inquisition, Emperor willing. This isn't going to be a mere scouring of a hulk, my dear Cassius; this is the Emperor's calling." With a nod, he turned around and headed up the ramp to the ship. "If anyone needs me I shall be inside the ship. I trust you two to make introductions..." He turned back and walked to the interior of the ship, swallowed up by metal and cables.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Damian sat in the thunderhawk bay, his eyes were like a hawk. He analysed everyone on the craft for any potential threat, there were a few he was suspicious of but no one gave him a really bad feeling.

He emerged from the thunderhawk last, he stood silently and inspected the room. He seemed to be on the receiving end of some strange looks, Damian assumed they would all know he was an inquisitor but he was surprised at the calmness in their eyes.

The other inquisitor Anthoros was in control of the situation, but damian was ready to seize control if the worst came to worst. He was not doubtful of his fellow but Damian would peered to keep his life and the most imperial lives possible. He waited for his assassin to appear. Damian had gotten over the foreboding sense of danger when the assassin was in the room.

He did not speak to anyone yet, he wanted to size up every member of the force for potential heresey. There was a man who seemed to have a certain air about him, Damian could not tell what it was but being uncertain is something Damian would never like to be.

"I know it's not your specialisation Dar, but find out what you can about him" Damian pointed to the untouchable, the was no reply, he did not expect one.........


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Dar'Shean sat silently in the Thunderhawk's loading bay, on one of the hard metal seats. Most humans might find it uncomfortable, but the fluid nature of Dar'Shean's body meant that she could sit anywhere, no matter how rough or smooth, and feel no discomfort. It was a parlor trick, nothing more. It did however, save her feeling and form of discomfort. The inquisitor, Damian, sat opposite her, and occasionally met her ruby eyes. The man was considerably less uncomfortable in her presence now that he had been when they first met. It was amusing to Dar, that's what he called her, that a man who could condemn any man, woman or child to death for heresy, requisition an assassin and command planets to burn at a word would beat ill-ease in her presence. But then again, when you are sitting opposite from a person who could be you, any human, and even a humanoid xeno's that can put people off a bit. Not many people like talking to someone who had no face. The inquisitor got up, and Dar'Shean stood up too. She was not at his beckon call, but it was a good idea to follow him until she could assert herself in this group. 

For no reason other than her own whim, she had taken on a female body for their first meeting. It felt more familiar than a male body, but Dar could not fathom why. She had molded her legs to be lithe and slender, slightly accented with the bulge of subtle muscles. Her waist was almost dangerously thin, as if it might break under the weight of the large breast she had carved for herself on her upper body. Her arms, like her legs, were slender and almost seemed to be made of one material, if not for the subtle tones of her muscles. And all of these features were accented superbly by her tight assassins stealth suit. To her arm was attached a C'tan Phase sword, an artifact of xeno's origin that could carve though any armour, any shield, anything really. The perfect weapon. Around her left thigh were three poisoned sword, each one powerful enough to kill a normal man at the slightest touch. And on her right hip rested her Neural shredder, a device of terrible power that fries the victims brainwaves. In body, she was a voluptuous beauty, one any man would desire, but her armaments dared anyone to try. Dar'Shean looked out at the hanger bay, noting the several Astartes gathered here, and one inquisitor, other than her own talking to two of them. He walked away and told the other two to make introductions for him. She didn't need to her him, she could lip read and race with a mouth and a dialect. 

Inquisitor Damian spoke in High Gothic, with slight gravely undertones and a hint of Chamico's native idiolect "I know it's not your specialisation Dar, but find out what you can about him". Dar'Shean nodded slightly in acknowledgement, and set her sights on the marine the Inquisitor had called, as she had read from his lips, Cassius. She walked briskly up the the two, and chose the voice of the Arch-governor of Kalrria, Mistress Mixia. She was dead by Dar'Shean's hand, but she found the deceased woman's voice soothed most people with it's soft, velvet nature and calm syllable emphasis. "Hey boys" she said with a hint of flirting. She had no interest in either of them, and knew the feeling was mutual, but was always amused by the way subtle flirting flustered most men, even some Astartes. "I assume you are one of the the Astartes we were told were joining us." She said directed at the marine. But her target was the untouchable, this regular human. Perhaps, some fate had lead her to chose a female body, as the man appeared to notice her feminine features. She inclined her head slightly towards him "I am Dar'Shean." It was base information, but she had to initiate the conversion, and so a general exchange of name was custom for most social circles. Although she had no desire to give away any more information to anyone than she absolutely had to, even to allies. So she stood there, and waited for the two giants to respond.

Edit: OCC Sorry I didn't realize you weren't a marine!


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Cassius*

Cassius reached down and retrieved his bag after the inquisitor moved back into the thunderhawk. “Gotta love the Inquisition,” he whispered no one but the Marine could have heard it. Cassius turned to the massive marine and saluted. “Puritan, interesting name,” he relaxed slightly, “Your choice?” Cassius didn’t expect a true reply. From his previous interactions with Astartes, and Deathwatch in particular they spoke little to the ‘common’ men. There were a few exceptions but as a general rule many seemed not to care about humans. They were the guardians of humanity after all, why should they have time for the single pieces of humanity.

"Hey boys,” a woman’s voice called. Cassius smiled. This was unexpected, a woman. He spun keeping the look of amusement off his face. "I assume you are the Astartes we were told were joining us. I am Dar'Shean." Cassius took a good look at her as he replied. “Cassius,” he said saluting. This woman, Dar’Shean, was a definite looker at first glance. Small waist, large breasts, slender legs and arms yeah that got the blood pumping. Then he saw the weapons. One large blade on her wrist, and the blades attached to her legs. The last piece was the ‘gun’ on her hip. It appeared to be a crystal mounted in the weapon’s barrel. All of this combined with the black suit gave him a little insight. Assassin shit one of these. His mind flashed through what he knew. No big gun, no needley gauntlet, no halo, shit it was one of the others. While he couldn’t remember the exact name he had heard of them. They were blamed for being shape shifters. It wasn’t them though, it was the Polymorphine. He had chased a man who used the stuff. Bastard was hard to find too. He never made it to an imperial court.

“Good to meet you,” Cassius said with a smile, “call me Cassius.” He nodded. “What they need a nice young woman like yourself for?”

Cassius turned hearing a loud clang. The airlock in a joining docking bay was cycling after receiving an incoming ship. Several moments later he heard the sound of heavy boots clanking against the deck. Here they come, Cassius thought. He unzipped the bag. Time to get ready.

OOC(I’m a Guardsman, not a marine)


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

Puritan stood at attention untill the inquisitor left, then went at ease. Just then Cassius said to him “Gotta love the Inquisition,” he whispered no one but Puritan heard it. Cassius turned to the massive marine and saluted. “Puritan, interesting name,” he relaxed slightly, “Your choice?”

Ignoring his social banter, Puritan looked down to the little man, and said with a slow methodical voice, "I am in need of services for my armory. I require the service of a Techpriest of Mars." he paused thinking he had better clarify, "Not a common Tech-Marine from some other chapter that I can not trust. I have special needs for my Heavy Incinerator Pattern Flamer needs it's activation rites, and my armor needs maintenance. Also I have special ammo payload that should have arrived, I need it loaded into the Thunder hawk, to bring with me." 

Cassius was just about to be offended to be mistaken for a common dock worker, when an actual common dockworker who was working near by, spoke up. "Oy! Sir we can have you right as rain in no time." Looking down at his holo pad, "Looks like you payload is being brought up to the thunder-hawk as we speak, and the Techpriest on board had anticipated your needs and will be here shortly. If i could just get you to follow me." Then lead off toward an alcove in the wall, where there was a workbench. Puritain followed him without a glance back to Cassius. The marine's senses were heightened, but he failed to notice his own faux pas. He had no intention to insult, he just failed to notice the man was dressed for fighting.


----------



## TheAllFather (Nov 12, 2010)

The interior of Antheros' quarters was pitch-black save for a halo of blue light coming from around and under his form, sitting cross-legged on the deck. His hands were in his lap, his eyes closed as he meditated in silence on the situation. Anyone with even the slightest Psychic potential could sense there was something much, much more going on here than the simple matter of a lifeless, unimportant Space Hulk randomly finding its way so close to Holy Terra. It had been nagging him ever since he had arrived, tugging at his very mind and soul as he searched for answers that wouldn't come to him quite yet.

The Emperor was watching them, of this he knew. So, why did he feel this way? He had always known clarity even in the face of uncertainty. Why was this any different? It all puzzled him more than anything before it, something that made his mind reel with questions left unanswered. Was it fate? Destiny? He could not tell.

With a sigh at his lack of progress, he decided that he would gain nothing from worrying about the matter any further. He opened his eyes softly and stood up, the halo of blue light shutting down as the lights flickered back on. For now, all he could do was hope for the best of things and take them as they came. Despite his massive bulk, he carried himself quickly towards the exit and stepped back out onto the ramp half an hour after he had left. "Alright. I assume you are all ready to depart? We shall all be travelling in this ship to the Hulk, before proceeding to board the vessel and locate a suitable position from which we will be able to stage our mission from. Now, before we depart, anybody else have anything to say? Speak up now."


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Cassius*

Cassius checked his weapons as he pulled them from his pack. Grenades, check; Plasma pistol, check; Sword, check; auspex and dataslate, check; gun, check; good it was all here. He moved into the thunderhawk and looked for the first open seat. There was little more left inside the pack but some rations, and extra water. Cassius tossed it into a seat and turned. There in the darkness was another figure. More powered armour. Damn who the hell was this? Apparently this man didn't want to talk. In fact from that look in his eye he probably didn't like to have Cassius in the room.

Well, Cassius thought, might as well. "And who are you," he asked looking across the section. Probably another tight lipped bastard. He wasn't a psycic at least.

----------------------------------------------------
When Antheros stepped back out and spoke Cassius was sitting on the ramp leaning against a support strut. He glanced over from a light nap with his weapon in his lap. "Time to roll," he whispered. As he stood an arm snapped the power feeds in place. There was a humm as the weapon reached full power. In the secondary slot he popped in one of the hotshot clips. A small rune appeared when he glanced down the gun sites. His pistol hummed as he thumbed the activation rune bringing it up to low power.

"Smokin," Cassius whispered as he sat in his seat. He reached into the pack and pulled out a silvery bag. He tore it open and pulled a small bag from it. This was in turn torn open and dumped into one of the sealed water containers. He took a sip. "So Inquisitor," he said looking up, "What haven't I been told about this thing?" He took another sip, "And if you think I'm on a need to know basis then I'm telling you now, I need to know."


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

As Techpriest Mario worked, Puritan said patiently praying in Old Gothic to the emperor. 

Dockworker Jim starts, "Master Techpriest, I haven't ever seen a flamer like that one before." Mario replies,"Often the best cure for the unholy is purgation with righteous flame. Incinerators are blessed weapons, fuelled with the purest
consecrated promethium and blessed oils to burn with the white heat of pure
faith." Jim, standing in awe mutters," that is a Holy weapon of the emperor?" Mario replys, "Yes, a deamon skin will burn right off if licked by this flame, no warp field can protect him. Now don't you have things to attend to?" sounding slightly annoyed. Jim hurrying off, "yes, master.... apologies."

Mario say "Alright brother Puritan, you are good to go, the activation rites were completed successfully." Puritan awaking from his meditation, "Thank you Techpriest."

Puritan then rose and walked to the thunder-hawk. Boarding the craft he looked down to the small female, and wondered to himself what civilians were doing on this mission. perhaps she would be staying with the craft. upon coming inside he saw a few members of deathwatch in power armor, at least there were some Astartes here to back him up. But he wondered what the Inquisitor was doing with this patchwork group. Finding his load-in spot of the thunder-hawk he backed into place allowing the clamps to latch onto his armor for the trip.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Kreios had sat in silence for the most of the transverse through warp space to their destination. He long awaited the holy rights of battle, where he was trully at home. He could her is brother deathwatch marines talking about the up coming battle, laughing amongst themselves. He was addressed a few times, but continued his solitary prayers.

It was then the pilot operating the small ship's voice came over the vox-cast. "We will be docking in the Inquisitors ship in T-minus 2 minutes. Be ready." _I've been ready since boarding the damn ship..._ Kreios thought bitterly to himself. He looked forward to meeting this Inquisitor; he hoped he wasn't such an arsehole like a lot of the other uptight bastards he had met before. 

"Docking now" the pilot spoke again. Kreios felt the thrusters shift direction, slowing them downm before beginning a vertical descent in to the Inquisitors ships landing bay.

They had finally landed.


----------



## TheAllFather (Nov 12, 2010)

Cassius' inquiries were beginning to drag on Antheros' nerves. It came as a relief when the unmistakable report of a Thunderhawk docking echoed through the hangar, giving the Inquisitor valid reason to turn away from the group and focus on other matters. They were as ready as they ever would be.

It was no doubt the Deathwatch team which had been dispatched by the Ordos Xenos which had been promised to him. Invaluable when handling situations such as this, they comprised of Astartes from multiple Chapters and were fielded by the Inquisition quite regularly. Though at first glance the mission did not seem to necessitate the use of such individuals, Antheros' gut knew otherwise.

Clad in golden Ignatus-pattern power armor bearing the seal of the Inquisition upon its breastplate, he was a sight to behold, being nearly as intimidating as one of the Space Marines onboard the craft. 

Swiftly and silently he made his way to the craft once it had completed docking and stood ten feet away, his eyes locked on where they would inevitably depart. He kept his weapons at his side and even those he always kept hidden, just in case any nasty surprises came his way during his encounters. His expression was that of stern honour, something he understood the Imperium's finest warriors held in high regard.


----------

